# dont try this at home :)



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

GTH2548 VS 26ft 500hp boat weight 6300lbs
Caution HAVE 2 people with Chalks like I did
this much weight WILL push the tractor where ever it wants!!!!!


I had 2 people holding Tractor trailer chalks ready to place them under the tires at any time. DO now even attempt this without them. And this was done on somewhat flat land.
tractor did not even struggle


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Your boat? Looks like life is good


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I did find the turf treads will slip if you hit the chalks , so you really cannot break anything,, now if your on dry pavent ??
I donno , it dint sound any different than when I was pushing with the swisher bucket, actually it strained less

BTY I could not back it up the small incline,, I expected that
no traction  easy to spin those turf tires even when I lowered the Psi to 5lbs

so If you have level ground you can move a lot with this little tractor just have some spotters and tire chalks otherwise
you , your car , your house may get damaged.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *I did find the turf treads will slip if you hit the chalks , so you really cannot break anything,, now if your on dry pavent ??
> I donno , it dint sound any different than when I was pushing with the swisher bucket, actually it strained less
> 
> ...


My Good Sir!
You are very fortunate not to of Hurt yourself or others let alone break your "LAWN MOWER" I move boats all the time at my lake front and I sure as hell wouldn't attempt to do it with a "Lawn Mower" regardless if it has Lawn/Garden TRACTOR in it's name....
To say it a different way I'll bet you wouldn't tow this Boat with a Yugo or would you???
Please consider this as a friendly chastisement and call upon your good senses to not repeat this dangerous stunt as it can give the hapless the wrong idea!!
Having said the above I do move boat trailers with my Kubota TG1860 but (hope you are listening) THEY ARE EMPTY!!!
With Respect,
Dean


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

yugo dont have a low range  otherwise I might move it around the yard and you would still need a couple spotters with chalks.


BTw I only moved the boat 25-26 feet flat to slight incline


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I have done that but not quite as big of a boat. I always only do it on the flat and leave the trailer jack wheel just touching the ground to prevent an unwanted wheele and prevent excess load on your rear axle. 
Rodster


----------



## LGT120 (Sep 19, 2003)

I too think that moving that boat with that tractor qualifies you as one sick puppy - chocks or not! Glad the tractor was up to the task, but there are just too many variables in that situation, even on level ground, for that to be safe.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice boat. :thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice boat... what do you have on that tractor for a trailer hitch.. 


personally no matter how many chalks i had or people standing by.. i would not do that with that sized tractor...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Never moved one THAT big, but used to move my 21footer around all the time with my Mom's old JD112.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

That's not dangerous at all... Using that to pull the boat down a steep hill is even a decent bet.. Not a problem...

If you want to see dangerous... How about Kerry giving whutzername Heinz a kiss... That's real danger... I'll pull a boat anytime, just don't make me.....



:smoking: 

-Deere


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have been curious about this... I would like to use my GT5000 to move my double Sea Doo trailer (with Doos on it) in my yard. The two Doos weigh about 1600 lbs - would anyone move this on flat surface with the GT5000. And, more specifically, have you come up with something that will allow for the 5/8" pin and a 3/4" shank for a 2" ball...

Any info would be helpful...

John

FYI - my tractor is the "auto" - not sure if this would make a difference...


----------

